# Filthy E91 335i gets a clean and a wetsand



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Hi All,

Winter hasn't exactly been cold so far, but it has been wet and muddy! Having put my winter wheels on back in November, I can only apologise to you all for the lack of snow and freezing temps! :lol:

Just before Christmas, I decided the car needed a clean as it was brown. I'd not done it for 2 weeks and i was getting dirty everytime I opened the boot. Something had to be done. I also found myself with a little time over Christmas to start something I'd wanted to do for over a year. Wetsand the paint. The factory finish was leaving much to be desired.

The car was just washed like most DW'ers would wash their cars. :detailer: You know, shampoo, 2 buckets, snow foam, wheel cleaning bucket with a myriad of brushes and sponges. Drying towels and other microfibres here and there. Essentially, the automotive equivalent of the Wife getting ready for a night out! Once that was done, I set about the sanding.

Before

























I was left with this.........







Marvellous! Anyway, I then broke out the 1500, 2000, 2500 sandpaper and 2000 and 4000 Abralon discs. I started on the front wings and the tops of the doors. Also managed the drivers side rear three quarter. Progress pics, 50:50's etc below. I used my 3M rotary and a Green 3M compounding pad with Fast Cut Plus XL for the scratch removal. I then refined with Sonax Cut and Finish and Perfect Finish on a yellow 3M pad.

Start........













Definitely a messy business........





And some 50:50's





And here's one with the fuel filler cap done, the passenger door done and the rear three quarter not started.



Anyway, it's very much a work in progress when I get time. Still have 70% of the car to do and it's taken 10+ hours so far. I'll update this thread when I've done the rest! :buffer:


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

WOW Brave man attempting this, it's certainly made a difference. 

Alan


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Finally a car that was actually DIRTY to start with! Good work and awesome car!!!


----------



## Markdevon (Dec 29, 2012)

Great results. Have you taken paint depth measurements before and after correction?


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Class :argie:


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Markdevon said:


> Great results. Have you taken paint depth measurements before and after correction?


I have indeed. The sanding and polishing is removing 3-6 Microns on average. Some of the paint is quite thin in my opinion. I have paint depths ranging from 95-125 or thereabouts. One spot on the passenger wing was down in the 80's, so caution was required.


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Looking good.
I don't think my Discovery G4, gets as dirty after a days green laning. As your's did to start with !!!! :lol:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

you sir have some big nuts ! , loving the 50 : 50 

We need more updates !


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Would you mind explaining your sanding method please' did you go in one direction only or both horizontally then vertically 
Thanks
Dave


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome work there buddy.... :thumb:


----------



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

Brilliant.....its mad how so many cars these days come out of the factory with orange peel causing their customers to have to go to these extents to make the car look the way it should.....I believe Bentley were one of the first to notice this and have their body shop sand back and buff the paint to a perfect finish.....and even some of those dont look as good as how you have got yours! well done matey!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Decent job,but just wanting to point out the sanding marks are all over the place try sanding in one direction and opposite way with the next grade,photo #20.:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quite remarkable, great work indeed, what a dirty state your car was in before hand.:detailer: :buffer:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

cracking work


----------



## Jono_A (Nov 17, 2015)

Now that is properly dirty!!! Looks great!


----------



## monkeyboy173 (Nov 6, 2008)

Cracking results, keep the updates coming!


----------



## clioryan (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm doing a wet sand on a st205 celica import this weekend hopefully it's black aswell covered in bird poo stains can't wait love the Beemer great job mate


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Sorry to chime in on your thread



clioryan said:


> I'm doing a wet sand on a st205 celica import this weekend hopefully it's black aswell covered in bird poo stains can't wait love the Beemer great job mate


Mega soft paint, i have had a few and all have been difficult!


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Great work there! I'm in Warwick too, fancy a go at a BMW Alpina?! 

Will look out for a blinding 335 on the roads and have my Ray Bans on standy!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Never mind Arvi, I'm in Aberdeen, fancy popping up to help me do my wife 1 series?

Lovely work so far and keep it coming.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Nice work, I feel like doing this to every beemer i get my hands on


----------



## P3NG (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe, you did not need to clean the car initially. Just wet the sponge and you would have "sanded" the car whilst cleaning it at the same time!

Sorry.. Great work.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, hats off to you, excellent work matey.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2015)

Great work, very time consuming but the results speak for themselves.


----------



## Precision (Oct 9, 2015)

Excellent result, which paint depth guage do you use?

I also like the discreet silver finish to your calipers - could you let me know what you have used to paint them...:thumb:


----------



## Gussy (Oct 12, 2007)

Fantastic - I've also noticed this orange peel finish on so many new cars - what's the reasoning - easier to finish / mask imperfections? I think the finish on them looks terrible.


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

Top work buddy.

Did you use a machine to sand or do it by hand?


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow great work


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Thanks All,

I'll try to answer some of your questions.......



Precision said:


> Excellent result, which paint depth guage do you use?
> 
> I also like the discreet silver finish to your calipers - could you let me know what you have used to paint them...:thumb:


I use a PD8 from paint detective. It's not a multi layer PTG, but it's better than nothing I suppose!

Caliper paint wise, they're painted in a mix of Hammerite smooth silver and gold. Mixed about 80:20 in favour of the silver. The bells on the discs and the retaining clip on the caliper are just painted in silver.



Gussy said:


> Fantastic - I've also noticed this orange peel finish on so many new cars - what's the reasoning - easier to finish / mask imperfections? I think the finish on them looks terrible.


I understand that the requirement for more environmentally friendly water based paint has led to many new cars having an orange peel finish. Of course, it's usually pretty tough and hard wearing, but it doesn't provide the reflections and clarity that many of us desire.



tricky tree said:


> Top work buddy.
> 
> Did you use a machine to sand or do it by hand?


Bit of both. Hand sanded with 1500 and 2000, then abralon discs (2000 and 4000) by machine. I have an old Porter Cable that does that job nicely.


----------



## KEV. (Oct 22, 2007)

Inspirational.
Well done.


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

Love the E91; good job, mate


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

That looks fantastic.  superb job..


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

OMG words cannot explain the difference it has made. Those pictures are great. Fair play for doing it on your own car


----------



## Sc00byurabus (Sep 30, 2014)

Excellent work there chap....thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------

